# First Day out in A long time .... Suffolk Fishing bennetts creek runoff



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

So i got out today to try for some early perch and catfish... Maybe a puppy drum or two.. My bait was nightcrawlers and shrimp... I fished for 2hrs with only two bites.... The first bite i missed ... The second was crazy.... Something hit my shrimp extremely aggressively.... I knew once I set the hook exactly what it was..... a big ole Bowfin.... Yea I said it bowfin..... I got the monster all the way up to the dock and he spit the hook out.... If I had to guess it was 8 to 13 pounds.... very long body and very mean guy.... Usually this time of year this place produces some nice 5-10 pound blue , white, and channel catfish .... It also produces nice perch until the croaker start running... I think its going to be a great year.... I love this spot because i catch a lil bit of everything ( croaker , spot , drum, striper, perch, cat, crappie, and bowfin).... oh trout too..... It needs to rain and heat up a lil more
Good luck yall on this upcoming season tight lines


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the report. A friend of mine is catching catfish not to far from there. Try some bunker. :beer:


----------



## fishbitez757 (Jan 28, 2013)

Where in Bennetts creek were you fishing? I live on the creek and have caught 3 bowfin this year the biggest being 28 inches. I have also recently been catch some speckled trout around 15 inches.


----------



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

@map120277 yea i know bunker is great bait I brought my castnet but I didnt get any ....


----------



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

@fishbitez757 i was two neighborhoods past the bennetts creek park off of shoulders hill rd....right pass pughsville road... Where have the trout been???


----------



## fishbitez757 (Jan 28, 2013)

I have caught them off my dock which is all the way in the end of the creek right before it splits, and then i have caught them in the big turn right past Bennetts Creek park like you are going to the mouth of the creek. In the summer and durring the fall I was using my cast net in the creek and catching live mullet and menhaden for bait and that is what i have had the most luck on catch puppy drum.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the report. I've been looking for one on BC now that its starting to warm up a little. Did you rig the shrimp on a bobber or on a bottom rig?


----------



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

@fishinbob it hit on a bottom rig but when i usually catch them its on a bobber with a minnow or piece of cut bait...


----------

